

Three Inspiring Quotes by Steve Jobs That Should be Placed on Your Desktop - vakula
http://www.applecture.com/three-inspiring-quotes-by-steve-jobs-that-should-be-placed-on-your-desktop-78280
We chose three inspiring quotes by Steve Jobs, which are worth to be placed on your desktop and memorized. Of which we also made wallpapers for the desktop. A piece of the great man’s personality is inside them.
======
james-fend
Nice work guys

~~~
vakula
Thanks.

